# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  تشخیص شماره تماس گیرنده

## MOJTABAATEFEH

دوستان عزیز در تمام گوشی ها دیدید وقتی کسی تماس می گیره یا ما با شماره ای تماس می گیریم اگر شماره در حافظه باشه نام اون شخص رو نمایش میده حالا سوال اینجاست چطور گوشی موضوع زیر رو تشخیص میده که هر دو شماره یکی هستند و برای این عمل در کامپیوتر باید چکار کرد؟

موقع شماره گیری اگر هر کدام از شماره های زیر رو بگیریم باز نام صاحب شماره رو نمایش میده

+98913000xxxx
or
0098913000xxxx
or
0913000xxxx

موقع دریافت تماس هم به همین شکل

98913000xxxx
or
0098913000xxxx
or
0913000xxxx

با تشکر

----------


## n34000

باید کدی نوشت که از اخر به اول شماره هارو بخونه که کمی سخته

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

دوست عزیز این پیشنهاد یا واقعا کاربردیه؟

با تشکر

----------


## atilia

سلام دوستان چجوری وضعیت تماس رو میتونم بفهمم. اگه AT Command داره بهم بگین. یعنی زمان مکالمه و شماره ای که گرفته شده یا دریافت شده و از این قبیل چیزا...

لطفا کمکم کنید. please help me

----------


## Mahbod Rad

من در بعضی از گوشی ها دیده ام که شماره را از آخر به اول شناسایی میکند
به عنوان مثال اگر شما شماره 12345 را برای نام علی ذخیره کرده باشید و حال اگر کسی با شماره 09126212345 تماس بگیرد نام علی را نشان میدهد و اگر کسی با شماره 09353512345 هم تماس بگیرد باز شماره نام علی را به عنوان تماس گیرنده نشان میدهد. یعنی هر کس که پنج رقم آخر شماره اش 12345 باشد و با شما تماس بگیرد گوشی موبایل نام علی را نشان میدهد.
در کامپیوتر شما به چند روش میتوانید عمل کنید 
1- با چند تا شرط 0 یا 98 یا  0098 یا +98 از اول شماره های دریافتی حذف کنید و دنبال اسم شماره موبایل بدست آمده مورد در بانک شماره های بگردید
2- در مورد شماره موبایل چون شماره بدون صفر در ایران(9126214711) 10 کاراکتر ا ست پس میتوانید 10 رقم سمت راست شماره را بگیرید و در بانک شماره ها دنبال نام آن شماره بگردید
به آدرس زیر مراجعه کن و یک برنامه توپ ارسال و دریافت پیامک رایگان دانلود کن
www.abshar-system.ir

----------

